# Magnetic Paint?? thoughts...??



## ArtSmart (Feb 15, 2011)

My customer is considering magnetic paint to be applied under a mural I'm painting in her son's bedroom. I've never used it.

I've looked online, read some reviews... (use whole container b/c tiny magnetic particles can get left in bottom of can, use Neodymium Magnets (super strong) not regular magnets. ...but don't see anyone talking about it here.

I'm curious about any experiences you all have had with it...?? Preferences on brand??

Thanks!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ArtSmart said:


> My customer is considering magnetic paint to be applied under a mural I'm painting in her son's bedroom. I've never used it.
> 
> I've looked online, read some reviews... (use whole container b/c tiny magnetic particles can get left in bottom of can, use Neodymium Magnets (super strong) not regular magnets. ...but don't see anyone talking about it here.
> 
> ...


Ive sold some, never used it. I remember the one customer that I sold it to used it underneath the chalkboard paint.


----------



## colbyjohn2005 (Feb 15, 2011)

I've sold some by rustoleum. Its a primer that is ment to be top coated.you don't want to apply more than 2 coats of paint. You need to keep it mixed up while you work..thin nap roller or brush.I've also had people put it under chalkboard paint too. But you can put it under any type of paint. Watch out for the paint mils.


----------



## colbyjohn2005 (Feb 15, 2011)

FYI..couple coats of primer...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Applying some on Monday... keep you posted.


----------



## NortheastPainting (Oct 1, 2010)

Iv'e used the rust-oleum magnetic primer (two coats) under the chalkboard. I thought it worked very well.


----------



## nararabbit (Feb 27, 2011)

I've used it a couple of times. I wasn't happy either time and now will recommend against it (and won't do it, as I don't think they'd be happy with the finished product.) I had the can shaken immediately before using; kept mixing as I used it; even after a 3rd coat had dried, it would barely hold a piece of paper, and then only with one of those wide, flat magnets (like those you get from a real estate agent.) A regular magnet with any kind of shape just fell off. Not good.

If it was that bad on its own, I can't imagine with a mural on top of it. However, I am curious to see how yours turned out. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Daekine (Mar 1, 2011)

magnetic paint? sounds awesome


----------



## c65jones (Mar 27, 2011)

I know this reply is late, but maybe some one will be rereading it for another project. We've sold lots of magnetic primer over the past couple of years. Some people are happy with it, some are not. It is not going to give you a strong magnetic finish. The product recommends two coats, but we recommend three of the magnetic primer and only one or two of the topcoat (two and only two if it is chalkboard paint going over the top). Constant stirring is a must. Don't over promise and over sell this product to customers/clients. It is not going to give you the effect of regular magnets on regular metal. Light strong magnets will stick to it, heavy magnets, or magnets trying to hold things to the finish probably won't. Just don't overpromise what the product can do.


----------



## JEPaints (Mar 28, 2012)

great for interior doors of kids rooms


----------



## Dreamscape Painting (Jun 17, 2012)

I've used it before, we applied 3 coats of Rustoleom magnetic paint with teo topcoats of chalkboard paint in a bedroom and in a foyer. It didn't have the hold I was hoping for but with strong magnets you could hold up little things. Still a pretty cool effect. I heard that Rustoleom was going to be reformulating it soon, maybe they'll figure out a way to make it stronger? I have no way to confirm that, so it could just be hearsay, here's to hoping though...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Last year I was asked to apply some to a section of kitchen cabinetry that was at kid level. Owners wanted a place for their young girls to post art work, school notices, awards, etc. It was the Rustoleum brand and I applied it strictly according to the specs. The results were okay but not outstanding. Make sure you stir it constantly.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I did a kitchen cabinet job a few months back and the HO asked if I would paint a section with chalkboard paint. She asked after I started the job so I politely declined. I never applied it before and heard it wasn't all that good anyway. 
I wanted the HO's to be happy with my work and didn't want a product to interfere with how they felt about the work.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I've used it and thought it was magnificent!:yes:


----------

